# Mein Schaltplan - 9V Motor steuern



## Wessy (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo alle beisammen,

ich habe ein ja fast unlösbares Problem. 

Fange gerade mit Steuerelektronik an welche ich halt über den PC
nutzen möchte. Ich bin mittlerweile soweit, dass ich mir ein Programm
geschrieben habe welches über den parallelen LPT-Anschluss direkt
eine Diode bzw. einen Motor über einen der 8 Datenleitungen ansteuern
kann. Das ist ja nun mal nicht wirklich schwer. Nun kommt Stufe 2.
Und da haperts schon mit der Elektronik.

Ich möchte einen 9V Motor in beide Richtungen steuern können (nur
eine Geschwindigkeit). Jetzt habe ich mir letztens das Programm Eagle
von Cadsoft geladen und einen Bauplan gemacht. Ich bin mir aber nicht
sicher ob das so klappt wie ich das auf den Plan gezaubert habe. 
Verwenden tuhe ich 2 Datenleitungen (für Motor aus, links rum, rechts
rum), eine 9V Baterie, einen 9V Motor und 3 IC's.

Der erste IC stellt sicher das nicht beide Datenleitungen
gleichzeitig Schub geben wollen, und die beiden nachfolgenden IC's
(für jeweils eine Datenleitung) schalten (jeweils an einen der
Anschlüsse des Motors) 9V oder eben Masse.

Geht das so?  ;o)

Hier mein professioneller Schaltplan (der Motor musste mit einem Speaker-Symbol auskommen):


----------



## 46sdv8d9bv8dhj4dz8 (15. April 2010)

ich empfehle mal einen einzigen fertigen IC, der für motorsteurnungen entworfen wurde, wie den LS289


----------



## merano (24. Mai 2010)

Prinzipiell geht das schon so ähnlich, aber:

Leider kann man dem Schaltplan keine Details entnehmen, da die Bezeichnung
der ICs fehlt. Auch die Stomaufnahme und weitere Daten des Motors fehlen.

1. Der Parallelport führt TTL Pegel. Ich gehe also davon aus, das irgendwas aus der
74er Serie als IC zum Einsatz kommt.

2. Das erste IC mit zwei Eingängen und zwei Ausgängen gibt es so nicht. 
Man könnte die Funktion aus XOR und NAND aufbauen (s. Anhang).

Es wäre auch denkbar ein Bit zum EIN/AUS schalten uns eins für die Richtung
zu verwenden.

3. Für die Ansteuerung eines Motors benötigt man Leistungselektronik. 
Für eine Ansteuerung eines Motors mit Drehrichtungsumkehr ist eine Brückenschaltung
erforderlich. Das gibt es auch fertig als IC.

Wenn die Geschwindigkeit nicht geregelt werden soll ist es möglicherweise
einfacher  Reedrelais zu verwenden - zumal man dann auch eine Potentialtrennung
hat.

Das Schalten von induktiven Lasten ist  für elektronische Bauteile nicht ganz ohne
Schutzmassnahmen erfolgreich. Hier sollten Schutzdioden vorgesehen werden.

VG
Merano


----------

